# Transporting



## JGui (Apr 23, 2017)

Im leaving the U.S. soon with about 8 knives and around 7 stones in my checked baggage and I was wondering if any of you guys had any trouble transporting.


----------



## mise_en_place (Apr 23, 2017)

JGui said:


> Im leaving the U.S. soon with about 8 knives and around 7 stones in my checked baggage and I was wondering if any of you guys had any trouble transporting.



Not very helpful, but I imagine it completely depends on where you're headed. Only time I've ever transferred a kinfe from one country to another, it was a pocket knife in my checked luggage. Not sure if it went unnoticed or the EU countries I was traveling between didn't care. 

Maybe Jon Broida has some experience moving things to and from Japan. We have plenty of Canadian members. Maybe they have gone back and forth between the States.


----------



## valgard (Apr 23, 2017)

I've transported chef knives across several countries (Latin America, Canada, and EU jurisdiction) with no problem in my checked luggage. No US experience though. And the most I carried was three 8", one 7" filleting, and 3 parers.


----------



## valgard (Apr 23, 2017)

all well packed and in checked luggage of course


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 24, 2017)

EU laws tend to differentiate on "safely packaged" vs "readily accessible" a lot. If in doubt, put a lock on the relevant piece of luggage if you're carrying it across town.


----------



## Matus (Apr 24, 2017)

In particular UK cops seem to get agitated easily if one carries a knife 'without a good enough reason' that is outside the allowed size (slipjoint with balde under 3") - or so I have read.


----------



## BlueSteel (Apr 24, 2017)

Another thing you have to consider is whether you might have a CITES problem with handle material. Sadly, CITES seems to have become rather extreme of late, causing trouble with export/import of all types of rosewood, etc, etc...

Not speaking from personal experience...just from reading, as well as hearing about the troubles of a friend who makes acoustic guitars and ships them internationally.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 25, 2017)

@Matus Not that different here, just different size limits, no? I doubt a German cop will not get agitated if you carry a non-packaged >12cm chef knife *at the ready* and/or handle it conspiciously enough in public to make people care. Locked container, you can carry a dozen daggers if you want...


----------



## Matus (Apr 25, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @Matus Not that different here, just different size limits, no? I doubt a German cop will not get agitated if you carry a non-packaged >12cm chef knife *at the ready* and/or handle it conspiciously enough in public to make people care. Locked container, you can carry a dozen daggers if you want...



Well, dangling a kitchen knife somewhere in public could indeed raise a flag. I did that in Czech Republic in Prague in a restaurant (when I met with a friend for that very reason) and we had a few knives on the table while waiting for a dinner - and nobody seemed concerned. 

But still - apart from exceptions here in DE it is allowed to carry a fixed blade with lenght up to 12 cm what amply covers any EDC knives. What is barred though are folding knives that can be opened with one hand (most of the folding knives today). But with my Mora 60 (which I carry rarely in the public) and a traditional slipjoint I should be on the safe side  But carrying a kitchen knife in a paper box or knife roll in a bag should not be a problem I would expect (hope).


----------



## fatboylim (Jun 29, 2017)

Matus said:


> In particular UK cops seem to get agitated easily if one carries a knife 'without a good enough reason' that is outside the allowed size (slipjoint with balde under 3") - or so I have read.



Quite true. The best is to make sure they are packed well so there is "no easy access" to them. Other than that don't act like an idiot if you are carrying packed knives.


----------

